# Secondary issue



## K. Michael Kennedy (Jan 18, 2020)

No a PoPo guy and picked up a 2002 Sportsman 700 to plow driveway. Blew the belt, no big deal. Replaced it and very noisy.

Took of secondary and its difficult to move and appears to be worn on the inner side (see picture).

Just a plow bike, so should I be concerned, replace it?, is there a fix?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

K. Michael Kennedy said:


> No a PoPo guy and picked up a 2002 Sportsman 700 to plow driveway. Blew the belt, no big deal. Replaced it and very noisy.
> 
> Took of secondary and its difficult to move and appears to be worn on the inner side (see picture).
> 
> ...


Yes, that's warn enough to gall metal out of the hub so..no choice. Even a used on off ebay would be better. It's just going waste another belt.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah that's looking pretty rough.


----------

